# Classical Guitar and University



## Devon8822 (Mar 20, 2007)

Is there anybody on the forum who got their bachlor in music on classical guitar at a U of T or another Canadian University? If so, I have some questions I'd like to PM to you. I hope theres a friendly fellow out there somewhere who will help me out! I'm in need of advise/info from someone who has experienced what I am soon to experience. If anyones willing to give me a hand and answer some questions please just pm me. They are pretty in depth so I don't think anyone who "hasn't" taken classical guitar in university will be able to answer. Thanks!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the only person i know who studied classical guitar in school was my best friend-he killed hisself in 1992- halfway thru-that probbly wont help yu but there yu go . lol.


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

I took a music minor in uni, and had 2 years of guitar lessons from the prof there & played in the guitar quartet. Close enough?


----------



## michaelferris (Oct 24, 2007)

Do you require someone who has attended specifically a Canadian university or a university in general? If the latter applies, I got a master's degree in guitar performance at university, but not in Canada, in Austria. What questions have you got?


----------

